
Should You Hire Freelancers or Consultants? - gk1
http://www.gkogan.co/blog/freelancer-or-consultant/?r=1
======
jacquesm
That depends. If you're doing very well and want to do better or if you have
an immediate existential crisis in your company then a consultant may be your
best bet. If you simply have some work that needs doing freelancers are a good
way to get the work done without the red tape and overhead that is associated
with having employees.

